# Признаки интрамедуллярного процесса на уровне тел. Th4-Th8 позвонков



## Сестрёнка (31 Окт 2006)

Всё началось 2 недели назад...
Моя сестрёнка (ей недавно исполнилось 15 лет) начала прихрамывать, появилась боль в ногах, а потом каждый шаг начал даваться с болью.
Мы обратились в Алтайский диагностический центр, где нам поставили диагноз: признаки интрамедуллярного процесса на уровне тел. Th4-Th8 позвонков. Мы всю эту неделю ходили по врачам, но диагнозы, которые они ставят не совпадают ...что делать, как её лечить???


----------



## Helen (1 Ноя 2006)

Иногда проходит достаточно много времени, прежде чем можно точно поставить диагноз, и клинические проявления опережают диагностические данные.

Не могли бы Вы более подробно описать симптомы, имеющиеся у Вашей сестренки, их развитие, локализацию болей. Проводились ли какие-либо еще исследования, лабораторные тесты? Каковы заключения врачей и кто и специалистов ее консультировал (невролог, терапевт)?

Думаю, специалисты нашего форума выразят свое мнение по предстваленным снимкам.


----------

